# places to get shells for shellies or decoration



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i found another place today on granville island, its called the ocean foor i think, i got a couple more nice big shells for my calvus (these were 8 each, theres tonnes to choose from of all different sizes/colors) and then around the corner theres a place called the lobster man, got 2 trays of escargot shells a dozen per tray, 6.75 each 
thats cheaper than the 18 bucks for 24 shells i paid for unused escargot shells at the gourmet warehouse and my wife gets a dinner out of it lol 

heres a pic:










feel free to add other good places to buy shells


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

as a sidenote, my wife says theyre delicious


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

good thinking!!


----------

